# Baked apples--TNT



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2011)

There are many versions of baked apples and I would be willing to try them all. These are a fav hope you will  like them too.
Wash and core 6 tart red or green apples scooping out some of the fruit. Stuff each apple nearly to the top with brown sugar pressing down firmly with backof a spoon. Dot 6tablespoons of butter on top of brown sugar fill each 
apple to the top with honey then sprinkle generously with cinnamon  stick 4 whole cloves into each apple, fill pan with 1/2 cup water and bake at 300 til apples are tender   about 30 min.
I top the whole thing with whipped cream
kadesma


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 28, 2011)

I like to core the apples, cut each apple in half, put a dab of butter on each half and sprinkle each with cinnamon and sugar and bake until tender. Yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2011)

lifesaver said:


> I like to core the apples, cut each apple in half, put a dab of butter on each half and sprinkle each with cinnamon and sugar and bake until tender. Yummy!


Yes they are so good like that.
kades


----------

